

Python IDE on Windows? - laacz

For a while I am using Komodo IDE/Edit as Python editor of choice. When a project grew, my wishes grew with it, and so - I'm looking for decent python IDE.<p>Eclipse, Netbeans (and other Java based ones) are just awefully slow even on my i7, and there are many minor, but annoying UI features, which are missing, are unimplemented, or look just wrong.<p>But then I tried Visual Studio 2010 (yes, Microsoft!) with IronPython and, most importantly, with Python Tools for VS.<p>I'm stunned. Is this normal, that the best IDE for Python is made by Microsoft? Killer feature for me is Intellisense - it just works much more intelligently than any (and I mean any) other product I've tried.<p>Also, if I understand correctly, VS 2010 Express ir free, and is just much better alternative to any free (and most of the paid ones) IDEs.<p>Am I missing something here, or this is just a fact? Or can you suggest an IDE, which does its job better, faster and smarter?
======
frzn
I personally haven't tried VS but I use PyCharm from JetBrains for my coding
needs. Code completion works for me and I like the DB & Django support
offered. Performance and memory use have been decent also.

( <http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/> )

